# Farming in 4K drone video



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my new drone video from this summer. Youtube compresses the files so much that the quality is not very good compared to the actual file. Unbelievable the clarity on my 65" 4K Samsung.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I've seen a few of your haymaking videos that you have clips of on that one. My almost 2 year old son will sit in amazement watching. Keep it up.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

AWSOME! Makes me feel extremely inadequate.

73, Mark


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

AWESOME! is an understatement!!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Great video as always......thanks for sharing!


----------



## GunGeek (Sep 5, 2015)

That is awesome. I have a little 720P drone. I want a big one very badly.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations on your achievements.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I am very impressed. Question: what crop was the swather cutting about 2:40? looks like oats, and I'm trying to establish some here in Texas. Any info would be appreciated. Also, what video editing software did you use? Your quality of workmanship is superb.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I especially love the haying part of these videos. Really nice job on editing and shooting.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Farmboy555 said:


> I am very impressed. Question: what crop was the swather cutting about 2:40? looks like oats, and I'm trying to establish some here in Texas. Any info would be appreciated. Also, what video editing software did you use? Your quality of workmanship is superb.


The video was edited using Adobe Premier Elements 14. About all I can tell you about those oats is that they were Magnum Oats that grew like crazy and yielded around 4 tons in 1 cutting. A friend has been planting them for the last 2 years.

Thanks for the compliments. I enjoy flying my drone and this is the best way to do something with the footage instead of letting it waste away on the hard drive.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, wonderfully done !


----------

